# Lump in the udder?



## shayblur (Mar 13, 2010)

About a month ago, one of my does kidded with triplets (we're so proud of her!). I've been milking her, and noticed a lump in her udder, right at the top of the teat. This was about a week after her kidding. She seems sensitive about it, but then she is a very 'kicky' girl anyway. If I squeeze the lump, she doesn't like it. It feels hard, and is on the left half of her udder. She does let the kids nuse off of the left side, but she has a bigger 'stream' of milk on the other half. Her skin is kind of leathery on both sides of the udder. She has a large udder, and the rest of it seems normal. I don't think it's mastitis, but I can't for the life of me think what else it could possibly be. I'm about to go crazy! :help:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Some goats can get calcium deposits around their teats...I'm not sure about treating it, but I do know a person I show with that had an Alpine with one. :shrug: Maybe that??


----------



## shayblur (Mar 13, 2010)

I suppose it could be that... we ARE giving her a calcium supplement... maybe we should top that? :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm cant imagine it -- do you have a picture?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pics may help....


----------



## shayblur (Mar 13, 2010)

Well... the problem is, you can't see it from the outside. I didn't even notice it until I felt it. The teat looks completely normal from the outside, the same as the other one. The rest of the udder feels normal, too. She's Boer, mixed with dairy, and is something of a 'rescue'. I'm trying to figure out if bad genetics is causing this. Also... I'm still trying to figure out my camera...


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I am wondering if maybe this doe had an extra teat and it was removed. Maybe this is scar tissue you are feeling?


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

I had a friend come over tonight who felt the same in my girl. He told me to massge it daily, he said its not a concern.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....that is a mystery...hmm.... I am dumb founded... :scratch: :hug:


----------



## shayblur (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, I don't think it's a removed teat (she didn't exactly have the best care before we got her), but we will try massaging it. Thankies for all the replies! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...wish I could of helped more...but I have to be honest... I just don't know....I agree ..it doesn't sound like a removed teat to me either... it would be very noticeable.. :hug:


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats gonna drive me crazy that I can't think of it. lol I'll try to look it up. And I agree try massaging it. And if it was a removed teat wouldn't there be a bit of a mark?


----------



## Charrae (Apr 16, 2010)

did you get the lump massaged out? Im curious because my oldest doe just developed one that sounds exactly the same as your describing...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

It is probably just inflammed tissue...that is pretty common in early lactation...sometimes it goes away quickly and other times it may be there for months. It usually seems to happen in front of the teats, at the top of the rear udder, or near the medial division. The best way I can describe it is that it is a mass that feels like the consistency of a human calf muscle. The others are right--all you can do is massage it regularly. Vicks and peppermint oil massages can increase blood flow and help clear out the swelling.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Dolomite and vitamin c will clear it if it is subclinical mastitis. 1 heaping teaspoon of each, 3x a day, according to Pat Coleby.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Can I ask what dolomite does for mastitis? I am not doubting its use, just never heard of it.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Could it be the beganning of a congested udder? The doe I was working with had a soild rock for a udder. After using pepermint oil and giving vit C it started looking/feeling much better.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

I belong to an email list with goat folks from around the world. One lady in New Zealand rubs they udder with cabbage that she purees in the food processor. onder: Sounds weird to me - but she swears by it. (She's been raising goats for over 20 years...)


----------



## shayblur (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry I haven't replied for so long... but it is right in front of the teat, so it may be inflammation. That would make sense, especially since one of the kids has been biting her. I've been giving her vit. C every day, but I don't have dolomite- I'll see if I can get some. I agree with Crocee, though- what exactly does it do for mastitis? The lump is starting to get softer, and it's getting easier to milk her. She is still antsy about being milked on that side, but she isn't bothered by nursing the kids. I'll try to keep y'all posted.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm not sure how the dolomite works, but I've seen it clear subclinical mastitis and keep it cleared.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

shayblur I dont' know about the lump ect, but with my girl she hates it when I milk the side that her kid prefers. Probably because she hasn't gotten as used to it being milked as the other side. Fingers crossed for you and I hope you get your girl all better!


----------

